# Plasti-Dip overload?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

When is too much too much?











Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

YouTube it.. You'd be surprised lol they can plasti dip anything


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That looks like arse


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks kinda like it has dents in it, but that color flat black


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

WOW. Nuff said!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a friend that plastic diped a Nova and he is working on a mid 80's suburban. I must say the Nova did turn out pretty decent.


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like that one was done with rattle cans. I plan on plasti dipping my race car the camo green if I ever stop blowing money on my bike.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does it actually look like paint or can you tell it's not?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It all looks...like hell. IMO..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you could clearly tell it wasnt paint. If it was, then it was the shattiest paint job I've ever seen.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

When done correctly, it looks pretty clean.. but that is definitely not a good job...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I've PD'ed some stuff and it looks pretty good. But that whole thing looked like crap.


----------

